# John Deere 1445 Master Brake Stuck



## brent.lydic7 (7 mo ago)

Hello JD lovers, I was using my 1445 platform mower for over an hour; no problems. Hopped off for a quick brake in the shade and when I got back on the master brake would not budge. The mower is on a very slight incline head down; like less than 2% grade. My owner's manual is not giving any suggestions, so I'm turning to the experts! Thanks in advance for any helpful results! BL


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning brent.lydic7, welcome to the forum

The brakes might be in a slight bind due to facing downhill?? Have you tried backing it up??


----------

